# So annoyed with Homebase - word of warning



## hungovermatt (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, everyone's out at the mo, the dog's not listening and I need someone to rant at, so I've chosen you lot :lol2:

In another thread I posted a pic of my almost finished viv. It's pretty nice if you ask me. Just needs the last of the runners glued in, the electrics installed, glass ordered and, oh yeah, veneer edging strip for the cut ends (here comes my rant!)

I bought oak veneered chip board from my local Homebase, got them to cut to size and the whole thing went together nice and easy. When I bought the wood, at a price of £115, I looked for the edging strip, was told they didn’t have any but would be getting some more soon. I've popped in every time I've been past the store in the last couple of weeks and they still haven’t got any. I went in today and asked again and they said they wouldn’t be getting anymore, no other store has them and nor does their distribution centre. 

Nice, I’ve just spent a fair bit of cash on a nice viv that looks crap because I can’t finish it. I've complained to them for selling it to me without warning that they may not get the edging strip in and was responded to with spotty teenager's shrugged shoulders. Got pretty much the same response from customer services at HQ too. 

I've rung customer services to see if I can call their supplier direct and they can't even find the product on their computer so can't tell me who supplies it. They told me to ring the store, the store told me to ring HQ etc etc... 

So, a word of warning, don’t buy your wood without the edging strip or you'll end up in my predicament!

Ah, that feels better, thanks for listening.

On the plus side I rang Conti Board (who don’t supply Homebase), explained the above and asked whether "Oak" was an industry standard i.e. would their edging strip match Homebase's wood. They didn’t know but said they'd send me a roll anyway for me to check - for free!!! I'm not even their customer! :2thumb:

Fingers crossed it matches...


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

big thumbs up for conti:2thumb::no1:


----------



## bernards mom (Jan 29, 2007)

i dont blame you for getting stressed. 
i got all my wood cut at b&q on the big machine and went home and put it all together. at first i never noticed but the more i looked at it the more i thought something was wrong. tunrs out the front plinths were nearly 2cm shorter at one end than the other! obviously because it is having glass in it needs to be very straight so i wnt back to the shop to get them to recut it straight even if it is not 3" high like intended. the first b&q 's cutting machine was broke so i had to go further to the next one. at this one the customer services dep told me to go and see the blokes in the cutting dep, then when i got there i was told they couldnt cut it as the wood is less than 9" wide. so i asked what they were going to do as i had paid for a larger piece of wood to begin with so they could cut these bits out of it, they told me to go to cust serv!! so back i went and they called someone from the cutting dep and he said to follow him. he did manage to cut it and was very nice about it but then along came another bloke and said in a really horible tone of voice 'you could get him in trouble for getting him to cut that wood' as he walked past! as i replied to the man cutting' he is talking like i cut the wood wonky in the first place' 

it is ok that people make mistakes and cut wood wrong etc but they shouldnt complain when you go back and expect them to rectify their mistakes!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

bernards mom said:


> i dont blame you for getting stressed.
> i got all my wood cut at b&q on the big machine and went home and put it all together. at first i never noticed but the more i looked at it the more i thought something was wrong. tunrs out the front plinths were nearly 2cm shorter at one end than the other! obviously because it is having glass in it needs to be very straight so i wnt back to the shop to get them to recut it straight even if it is not 3" high like intended. the first b&q 's cutting machine was broke so i had to go further to the next one. at this one the customer services dep told me to go and see the blokes in the cutting dep, then when i got there i was told they couldnt cut it as the wood is less than 9" wide. so i asked what they were going to do as i had paid for a larger piece of wood to begin with so they could cut these bits out of it, they told me to go to cust serv!! so back i went and they called someone from the cutting dep and he said to follow him. he did manage to cut it and was very nice about it but then along came another bloke and said in a really horible tone of voice 'you could get him in trouble for getting him to cut that wood' as he walked past! as i replied to the man cutting' he is talking like i cut the wood wonky in the first place'
> 
> it is ok that people make mistakes and cut wood wrong etc but they shouldnt complain when you go back and expect them to rectify their mistakes!


same thing happened to us, but was only a few mm out (still enough for the glass not to fit) so we didnt notice until trying to fit the glass!! eneded up going (sheepishly) back to the glass shop who cut each bit at a slight angle for us for free :blush:


----------



## hungovermatt (Jul 29, 2008)

I knew that even if the wood was cut perfectly there was no way i was going to get it altogether absolutely mm perfect. So I'm measuring up for my glass when it's all finished!


----------



## lyricalmiracle (Apr 4, 2008)

if that edging tape doesn't match try ebay, i found a 5m roll for 1 quid plus 1 quid p&p and they had about 8 different colours, it was decent enough stuff, will find the seller name for you if you need it


----------



## bernards mom (Jan 29, 2007)

luckily i havent bought the glass and new that something would go wrong (prob my fault) so i waited till it was built to buy it. just need to keep fingers crossed that i measure corectly now!!


----------

